# hoop cheese - recipe please



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

The local butcher shop sells "hoop cheese" that is simply wonderful. It is hard and encased in red wax.

Have you heard of it?

Do you have a recipe?

Can I use goat milk?

Thanks.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I think it's just pressed cottage cheese? I was just reading about it the other day in some book around here...let me see if I can dig up the reference!


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

madness said:


> I think it's just pressed cottage cheese? I was just reading about it the other day in some book around here...let me see if I can dig up the reference!


Here's hoping that you find the book. There has to be something different in the process. The flavor is rich and not sharp. Really, it's the best I have ever eaten. :sing:


----------

